# Shooting some suckers



## BigSwole (May 25, 2012)

Well tonight i met up with kracka2146(scott) and his buddy brad, for the first time to hopefully shoot some fish. Both scott and brad are stationed here in albany. After the sun went down we ginally started seeing some fish.

And we missed more than our fair share lol. I swear me and scott were even trying to tag team fish but our 1,2,3 shoot was horrible timing.

Both brad and I got spanked by scott shooting a nice size carp for these waters and the picture doesnt do it justice.

All in all i had a great time and cant wait to get back out there with them to shoot some more.

Anyways, enjoy the pictures. Oh and i promise we shot more but had an exorbant amount of pull offs including a big bowfin.


----------



## kraka2146 (May 25, 2012)

That's some nice fish!!


----------



## Michael (May 25, 2012)

That's a small carp, not a huge sucker. Looks like ya'll had a blast


----------



## BigSwole (May 25, 2012)

Yeah we did. Funniest part of the night was brads dance to get away from the spider!

All in all we shot terrible. But we had a good time. 

Especially scott with his big fish of the night.


----------



## FredBearYooper (May 27, 2012)

Michael said:


> That's a small carp, not a huge sucker. Looks like ya'll had a blast



You beat me to it.. This is a sucker..notice the difference...


----------



## BigSwole (May 28, 2012)

Fixed the original post, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

nice kill


----------

